

Fun programming in Roy with Turtle Graphics - bazzargh
http://turtle-roy.herokuapp.com/

======
bazzargh
A bit of context: yesterday a link was posted to the Robot Turtles
kickstarter, and I wondered whether anyone was teaching functional languages
to kids instead of imperative ones... then today Brian McKenna mentioned the
'Girls Can't Code' blog
[http://girlscantcode.blogspot.fi/2013_09_01_archive.html](http://girlscantcode.blogspot.fi/2013_09_01_archive.html)

... where Juha Paananen describes teaching his daughter to code.

